# Hola



## StealingSociety (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi! I'm Andy, I'm 13 and I'm from the wonderful land of Texas. I don't own any horses but I've been taking lessons at a barn for about eight years. I show in hunter/jumper/equitation and ride western for fun. The horse I ride currently for the show season is my trainer's horse Soldier [pic below] 











And I'm a crazed System of a Down fan :shock:

I'm looking forward to this forum!  (and these smilies rule!)


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome. I'm Tay. You're almost exactly like me haha. I've been riding for 8 years and shown in hunters too. XD And I've shown my trainer's old horse too haha.

Anywho, welcome!


----------

